# Admin - Vote With Your Feet?



## GordonBennet

My subs are due in November. If Admin hasn't fully sorted these basic courtesies properly by then (surely!), I'm off somewhere else on a point of principle. I'll probably subscribe to two forums in parallel for a while to ease the transition. The thing is, where do I go to? I don't want to leave you lot and your normally excellent contributions - some threads excepted (you know the ones!). So, I got thinking that perhaps we ALL ought to agree on which of the other forum sites we'd consider transferring to if things don't improve. Then we can all meet up again there - and shake up the locals there too! Ha!

I'm giving "Admin" 3 months to get it sorted. That's the end of April before I consider joining a second forum in parallel and maybe start to wind down my presence here.

Anyone else prepared to take similar steps or will I be in a forum of my own, talking to myself......?


----------



## aldra

As i prob/ contribute to the unmentionable threads

I think I'll stay and go down with the ship :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## 113016

aldra said:


> As i prob/ contribute to the unmentionable threads
> 
> I think I'll stay and go down with the ship :lol: :lol:
> 
> aldra


You dirty rat :lol:


----------



## peribro

GordonBennet said:


> My subs are due in November. If Admin hasn't fully sorted these basic courtesies properly by then (surely!), I'm off somewhere else on a point of principle. I'll probably subscribe to two forums in parallel for a while to ease the transition. The thing is, where do I go to? I don't want to leave you lot and your normally excellent contributions - some threads excepted (you know the ones!). So, I got thinking that perhaps we ALL ought to agree on which of the other forum sites we'd consider transferring to if things don't improve. Then we can all meet up again there - and shake up the locals there too! Ha!
> 
> I'm giving "Admin" 3 months to get it sorted. That's the end of April before I consider joining a second forum in parallel and maybe start to wind down my presence here.
> 
> Anyone else prepared to take similar steps or will I be in a forum of my own, talking to myself......?


What are the problems that haven't been sorted or need improving?


----------



## VanFlair

I have to be totally honest here (for a change) and say that I have been tempted to have FUN on another forum, I joined to attend a new year rally but find that they have quite a lot going on. This is nothing to do with the changes on FACTS. There are quite a few familiar faces though.


Martin


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> As i prob/ contribute to the unmentionable threads
> 
> I think I'll stay and go down with the ship :lol: :lol:
> 
> aldra


Yeah me to. Although having said that Im already on all the others including that nutty one. I always did like to put it about a bit.


----------



## alexblack13

Why not set up a page on facebook?

No Good? Our car clubs and veteran scooter clubs all have facebook pages. Have a wee look at Vetern Vespa Club page. For EG

AB13 8)


----------



## Penquin

I have posted before and will state it again, I am very pro MHF and will remain on here. The strength of the forum is in the posts that come from those who participate - the only way that will change is if people decide NOT to post and at that point it will be clearly apparent that MHF is diving to the bottom of the mire........ (along with Aldra and me and I am sure quite a few other subscribers who will remain on here whatever appears to be going on......).

I have looked at other forum venues and did not like what I found - "better the devil you know" may well be appropriate but I like the MHF subscriber input.

So my colours are nailed firmly to the mast - and right at the top so that they will be clearly be visible even if the ship does become a divable wreck in the ocean of lost fora (or should that be forums?)

Dave


----------



## erneboy

I will be staying too, Alan.


----------



## 113016

I have already said, I am a paid up member until mid 2015 8) 
I might get chucked off though!  :wink:


----------



## aldra

I tried to get you chucked off Garth  

Admin didn't reply :lol: :lol: 
8O 8O 

aldra


----------



## rayc

aldra said:


> I tried to get you chucked off Garth


Who is this person Garth?


----------



## listerdiesel

Grath said:


> I have already said, I am a paid up member until mid 2015 8)
> I might get chucked off though!  :wink:


Same here.

Peter


----------



## 113016

rayc said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get you chucked off Garth
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this person Garth?
Click to expand...

A figment of Sandra's imagination :lol:
She just can't seem to get her tongue around it :lol: 
That sounds rude, I should say fingers :lol: That's just as bad :lol: 
Never mind :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I'm a member of another eight Motorhome related forums and this one is far superior to any of the others for its resources, directories, reviews and guides.

There are as many moaners and groaners on other sites as there are on here and some of the replies on other forums are downright nasty and these sites are only visited occasionally. 

But the quality of rhetoric and intelligent opinions with Facts is the one I tend to rely on when I want a 'proper' answer to any questions I might have and I've been rarely been let down by your knowledge and advice.

Things are not as they were but I will continue to use this forum until the look-out person sees the iceberg at very close range.

Grit your teeth and hope for better days ahead.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## GerryD

Personally, I haven't really noticed any real change since the change of ownership. Nuke had already stepped MHF down a cog or two when he decided to get rid of the mods.
For almost a year now this forum has been self policing as there has been very little control from above.
The problem is that MHF is now a cash cow. It has a high number of verifiable like minded members that are a very positive draw to advertisers. Once those numbers have been verified they are unlikely to ever show a downturn as the database will always exist.
We are all unwitting members of a community that has become the biggest excuse for overpricing in the UK; the leisure industry. All the time we carry on buying grossly expensive motorhomes, the industry will believe that we are worth a fast buck. You only have to look at the overpricing of solar panels, satellite equipment and leisure TVs to see the facts.
The new owners are only focussed on that advertising revenue.
Gerry


----------



## vicdicdoc

I'm not throwing my dummy out the pram . . I enjoy (some of) the banter & the help & assistance given on numerous subjects & problems that beset me & other motorhomers, just because someone owns/manages various other websites have extended their portfolio to include MHF doesn't bother me . . . As long as i get what i want from this site I'll stay-when it doesn't suit my needs I'll go & join a knitting club.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

My subs are due in February and I have every intention of renewing. In my day to day use of the forums I haven't really noticed any changes, except of course that there are fewer people around and more people saying they're leaving.

I do have concerns though about what appears to be an incomplete transition from Nuke to the new owner, with all the unanswered questions that brings. Nuke is still wishing members Happy Birthday, and it seems we still pay subs to ODB. The Rally Group is apparently still ticking over, but who do we ask if we want to request a new forum, or get rid of an old one? Many have said that it's the members that make the forum, but actually it was the interaction of the members (and their views, feelings and preferences) with Nuke.

Initially it appeared that vs-admin was willing to talk to us and I was willing to believe that some things weren't being fully explained because the details were still being worked out. Now I admit it does look like we've been forgotten. I still find no reason to leave while there are still people around. What's £12.50 in the total cost of motorhoming!


Chris


----------



## 747

I was a member on FUN when it was a free site but never really liked it much and did not post much. I certainly did not think it was worth paying money for.

I have just had one of my very rare visits over there and have not changed my mind. I did notice that there seems to be a lot of newbies over there. 8O 

Also, I would vigorously object to being called a 'Funster'. :evil: It has taken me a long time to be recognised as a 'Grumpster'. :roll:


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> Also, I would vigorously object to being called a 'Funster'. :evil: It has taken me a long time to be recognised as a 'Grumpster'. :roll:


I think your a Fruitcake.


----------



## 747

Isn't it exciting to have this forum to ourselves Barry.

Keep your voice down, they have all gone to bed.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

747 said:


> Isn't it exciting to have this forum to ourselves Barry.
> 
> Keep your voice down, they have all gone to bed.


Nope, I'm still here. 8)

Chris


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> Isn't it exciting to have this forum to ourselves Barry.
> 
> Keep your voice down, they have all gone to bed.


I know. I often lurk around in the early hours. You can say what you like now.


----------



## camallison

I'm still here too.

Colin


----------



## mandyandandy

Still here but not using the place as I use to, not sure why, think I got a bit bored with lots of complaints and waiting for action on things. 

I loved playing on the campsite map but that went t=== up and never improved so don't go on there if I can help. 

Lost all my photo's in a transition I didn't understand and still don't. 

Reading this it's probably more me that's the problem than the site   

Nice to see familiar faces when I come on here, very civilised place to visit in general. 

Mandy


----------



## catzontour

ChrisandJohn said:


> In my day to day use of the forums I haven't really noticed any changes, except of course that there are fewer people around and more people saying they're leaving
> 
> Chris


We've just returned after a short break from MHF and I would agree with ChrisandJohn; I can't say we've noticed much difference although we haven't tried to get an answer to a question from the new admin yet. :roll:

Yes, some of the "old" names have disappeared or don't post so often as they used to and a few members are saying they won't renew, which is a shame because it is the knowledgeable members who make such a valuable contribution.

Me, I know nothing apart from the fact that I love going travelling in a motorhome!


----------



## Bern2544

The original post doesn't say what the issues he has are. I haven't noticed any differences since the change over, I must be missing something if things have become so bad.

Taff


----------



## GordonBennet

Bern2544 said:


> The original post doesn't say what the issues he has are. I haven't noticed any differences since the change over, I must be missing something if things have become so bad.
> 
> Taff


Taff,

The issues are simply bad manners and lack of courtesy as far as I can see. See the views of many members here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-165705.html

I don't think any of us would want to leave but I don't think any of us like being ignored and taken for granted by the management either, or to see this excellent site wither away from lack of admin and maintenance. It is has become, far and away, the best there is, and for a very good reason but it's now relying on the obvious support and goodwlil of its membership, rather than the active involvement of its owners and administrators who seem happy to trouser our hard-earned dosh for the privilege of being ignored.

If this was a restaurant.....

I refer the gentleman back to my original post in this thread.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

The talk of starting up another forum or transferring to a different forum brings this clip from an episode of 'The Vicar of Dibley' to mind.

Sorry about the Serbian subtitles but you might still get the message ….






:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## esperelda

*Please don't go*

I really enjoy the banter that goes on here and the information and advice has been invaluable. I don't contribute very much at the moment because of work but once I leave in the summer (hurray, counting the days) I hope to contribute more with campsite reviews etc. 
I don't want to go anywhere else. 
I haven't noticed anything different, although I do wonder about the change to using the campsite map search - I preferred it before it changed and can't get on with it now which is a shame because it is so useful.


----------



## midgeteler

Yes, I am a returnee after a 2 year "holiday" from 'facts. My problem was with the moderators at the time-not that I deserved the warning they gave me- but in support of another valued (in my book) member.
As I said in my retirement speech  there is a good deal of experience and knowledge freely available here and nothing to my mind has been altered. I was not aware that there is not a moderating team anymore.
I was offered, by email, a 1/2 price offer to return, and decided to give it another go-and I don't regret it. It is the premier Motorhome site I believe.


----------



## GerryD

midgeteler said:


> Yes, I am a returnee after a 2 year "holiday" from 'facts. My problem was with the moderators at the time-not that I deserved the warning they gave me- but in support of another valued (in my book) member.
> As I said in my retirement speech  there is a good deal of experience and knowledge freely available here and nothing to my mind has been altered. I was not aware that there is not a moderating team anymore.
> I was offered, by email, a 1/2 price offer to return, and decided to give it another go-and I don't regret it. It is the premier Motorhome site I believe.


A half price offer to return smacks of desperation. Either that or the new owners are seeking to increase their advertising revenues by declaring an increasing membership.
Gerry


----------



## tyreman1

Going back to the start of this thread i dont understand the op with his idea that because he's not happy we're all going to throw our teddies out of the pram and leave for another forum,if you dont like it and cant sort it then feel free to leave but dont expect people you dont know and dont really understand what all the fuss is about to back you up.


----------



## 100127

I am staying as I can Post, bump and be naughty, and not get told off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy

I am going to vote with my ass and sit on it right here, Alan.


----------



## sooty10

I will be staying, can't say I have noticed any changes since the new ownership.

Keith


----------



## Bob45

I have got so much out of this site and will continue to be a member but like others I have noticed increasing use of adverts, some of which I find quite unsuitable - dating sites and girls from the far east to name but two. They don't look like the kind who would appreciate a motorhome!

Bob


----------



## barryd

sooty10 said:


> I will be staying, can't say I have noticed any changes since the new ownership.
> 
> Keith


If you're staying you will have to change your Avatar as its way too cool. 



Sysinfo said:


> I am staying as I can Post, bump and be naughty, and not get told off :lol: :lol: :lol:


Only because you're incognito when we all know you are really Blobsta in disgiuse



erneboy said:


> I am going to vote with my ass and sit on it right here, Alan.


You wanted to say Arse but didn't dare didn't you? Unless you have become all American in which case I disown you.


----------



## erneboy

I thought the software deleted asre Barry,


----------



## Stanner

erneboy said:


> I thought the software deleted asre Barry,


Doesn't look like it, but it doesn't like S****horpe................ oops yes it does...... :lol:


----------



## 100127

Barryd, I would love to be Blobsta, but the powers to be have ignored my request for a name change, even though they read my request weeks ago


----------



## Rankins

tyreman1 said:


> Going back to the start of this thread i dont understand the op with his idea that because he's not happy we're all going to throw our teddies out of the pram and leave for another forum,if you dont like it and cant sort it then feel free to leave but dont expect people you dont know and dont really understand what all the fuss is about to back you up.


Maybe he read the front page of the site:

"We are the largest and most active Online UK Motorhomes community website offering a place for motorhome fun, American RV motorhomes, motorhome forum for discussions, help and advice"

and because it is a community felt he could ask a question and start a discussion



GordonBennet said:


> Anyone else prepared to take similar steps or will I be in a forum of my own, talking to myself......?


----------



## lalala

I think the site has a different feel to it, it feels less like a community and more like a business. I do visit regularly and I enjoy reading the posts but I don't post very much at the moment, possibly because ill-health has curtailed our motorhoming! I agree with others about the campsite map, I have just been and looked at it and to find a campsite I cannot just enter the town or village but am asked for the GPS co-ordinates. Can this be right or I am doing something wrong? And I think there are sites which were on there which now do not appear on the map. When you think of the community effort which produced that campsite map and site reviews, it really should be a major benefit of subscribing to MHF.
So I'm going to try to join in a bit more, along with the dedicated core of members who are keeping things going at the moment, and thanks to them for doing so,
Lala


----------



## rowley

Bob mentioned-----girls from the far east 
What am I missing?


----------



## 91502

Stanner said:


> Doesn't look like it, but it doesn't like S****horpe................ oops yes it does...... :lol:


Who does?


----------



## Spiritofherald

My view is the subscription is very cheap and I get a lot of enjoyment from the forum and I get good advice (usually ) from the members, so overall I don't really care if the admin is not 100%, it works for me and I'll be staying.


----------



## rayc

lalala said:


> I think the site has a different feel to it, it feels less like a community and more like a business.
> Lala


I attended several rallies last year and it definitely felt more like a community than a business. In a large way this was due to the friendly attitude of the Marshalls and the members. I hope for more of the same this year.
Like you I will continue to support the forum and hopefully it will get over this transitional phase and the new owners will employ the services of previous forum helpers to sort out the broken bits, or at least remove them if they are considered as low value add ons.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

For those still seeing unwanted adverts on the forums.

Although dating sites and Far Eastern girls have their place in society those who don't want to see adverts for them on a Motorhome forum can get rid of them by downloading - www.adblockplus.org

It's free and stops adverts you'd rather not see.

You can allow pop-ups when you want them but adverts such as 'Buy-one get-one free Tony Blair dolls' are a thing of the past.

Of course, if you do want to meet girls and find a partner then don't bother downloading the blocker!

My subs come up in a few months time and I shall renew.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Penquin

lalala said:


> I think the site has a different feel to it,


the "feel" of the site can only be a reflection of the people posting - and that is not a criticism of admin who are not often on here in a high profile, but surely the posters are the ones that set the feel of the forum?



lalala said:


> , I have just been and looked at it and to find a campsite I cannot just enter the town or village


I find exactly the same, I just tried to find a site in the UK, thinking it might be a French hiccup, but no, I can get to a County, but do not get the chance to enter a name.....



lalala said:


> it really should be a major benefit of subscribing to MHF.


it ought to be, and it always has been, but there appears to be no clear answer as to who now owns and operates the campsite database, ODB has said it is not them, but no-one seems to know who does own it now - whether it is VerticalScope or has it been sold to a third party, as yet un-named.



lalala said:


> So I'm going to try to join in a bit more, along with the dedicated core of members who are keeping things going at the moment, and thanks to them for doing so,Lala


Thanks for joining in more - I am sure that I would wish to be considered as one of the dedicated core of members - for me there is no alternative as MHF is unique and I have no desire to go elsewhere, MHF works for me in most respects and I am not that concerned about what I consider to be fairly minor faults.

The campsite database is important as a tool but all of the content was given freely by the contributors (including me), so what do I expect to get out of it? Continued use, free of charge for the future, of the resource is, for me, the only characteristic that is of interest to me that was threatened then I would be concerned, but certainly it does need work done on it to improve the use of it - but if it is no longer owned by ODB or MHF who will pick up the tab for such work to be done?

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll be staying as there must be a couple of members I've not pi$$ed off yet   and a couple of you are overdue for a second helping  

I have a presence on fun but yonks since I posted, asI can't afford more than two sets of subs, (according to Liz), and regularly contribute to the farce that is fruitcakes as a lot of facts members do, well the less po faced ones anyway  

So I'll be staying , there are a couple of probs on the site, but nothing too awful.

And I'd miss some of you, even that Barry bloke.


----------



## rosalan

good for you lalala, it is always good to add more opinions and viewpoints.
I know many members I have spoken to never or hardly ever contribute their pearls of wisdom to this Forum which is our loss and socially, perhaps their loss too.
Whether the banter is facile, rude or informative it is still adding to the richness of ideas being expressed by other Motorhomers.
Nobody is ever going to agree with everyone else's viewpoints but without hearing them, we cannot make that determination.
From time to time I hear people bemoaning the content of some threads as not being relevant to Motorhomers. Well it must be pretty boring in their world if they only ever discuss one topic, come to think of it, I know some people like that and they are boring!

So come on lalala and tell us what's on your mind; it may just make you feel a bit better.

Alan


----------



## midgeteler

KeithChesterfield said:


> For those still seeing unwanted adverts on the forums.
> 
> Although dating sites and Far Eastern girls have their place in society those who don't want to see adverts for them on a Motorhome forum can get rid of them by downloading - www.adblockplus.org
> 
> It's free and stops adverts you'd rather not see.
> 
> You can allow pop-ups when you want them but adverts such as 'Buy-one get-one free Tony Blair dolls' are a thing of the past.
> 
> Of course, if you do want to meet girls and find a partner then don't bother downloading the blocker!
> 
> My subs come up in a few months time and I shall renew.
> 
> :wav: :wav: :wav:


Thanks for that Keith, now do you know of a blocker for posters who sign off with 19 smileys? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hogan

Been on this site and others for several years. This is the best one. Having said that it has gone down hill fast. The members are great fun and full of advise for that reason only I will be staying. 
As for the site it's rubbish the search engines never work. I have tried updating campsites and adding reviews but it never works. So now I just post my updates as a topic. 
As for the icampsites app it's a total waste of money last week I was in Central France and did a search based on my location and it came up with loads in the uk.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

midgeteler - now do you know of a blocker for posters who sign off with 19 smileys?

Yes - 'Add User to Ignore List' - simples!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## aldra

midgeteler said:


> KeithChesterfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those still seeing unwanted adverts on the forums.
> 
> Although dating sites and Far Eastern girls have their place in society those who don't want to see adverts for them on a Motorhome forum can get rid of them by downloading - www.adblockplus.org
> 
> It's free and stops adverts you'd rather not see.
> 
> You can allow pop-ups when you want them but adverts such as 'Buy-one get-one free Tony Blair dolls' are a thing of the past.
> 
> Of course, if you do want to meet girls and find a partner then don't bother downloading the blocker!
> 
> My subs come up in a few months time and I shall renew.
> 
> :wav: :wav: :wav:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Keith, now do you know of a blocker for posters who sign off with 19 smileys? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Sounds ok to me

Better smilies than other things I can think off

Aldra


----------



## midgeteler

Only joking chaps, and chapesses.


----------



## aldra

I never could suss out the campsite data base when it did work 8O 8O 

Me, I'll stay here because I've met so many wonderful people

And I'm no pushover when it comes to knowing who is genuine

And on this site we have genuine lovely people

Yes there are spats but so there are in any relationships

That's life

Even I enjoy the occasional spat :lol: :lol: 

Works for me, don't anyone leave we need everyone with their distinctive view on life and motorhomes

Now do we have any experts on dogs from hell??????

Hoping

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby

have we got a member called Jack Sprat then.is he that skinny bloke.

cabby


----------



## aldra

You are just jealous cabby :lol: :lol: 

A bit of cuddle is just great   

Aldra


----------



## rowley

Aldra said-----"And I'm no pushover when it comes to knowing who is genuine

And on this site we have genuine lovely people" 

Aw Sandra, you say such lovely things. :roll:


----------



## aldra

About such lovely people  

Aldra


----------



## Penquin

I will definitely support Sandra's recent comments - not the one about "dogs from hell" but the one about meeting people via MHF.

We have been fortunate to be able to welcome Sandra and Albert in the MH to our house, such acquaintanceships are part of what makes MHF so special for me.

I have met some lovely people via MHF at rallies; Gaspode, Lady J, Gerald, Eddie (VanBitz) and so many others, such meetings form a particularly important part of our lives.

Through Moderating I met some great people - Zebedee and via the internet, Carol, Spykal, Bognormike and Autostratus. The list goes on and on and we are really grateful for the advice and the opportunities that we have been given via these portals and I should of course add their partners - husbands and wives - we value every acquaintance we have had the opportunity to make.

There are so many other posters with whom, *such as Sysinfo,* I have had great conversations and exchanges of views - we will never totally agree and that is part of the enjoyment.

But certainly without MHF our lives would be a lot poorer in terms of the people we get the chance to come into contact with.

*Thank you* - that is why we will be staying on here as long as we possibly can - and that means as long as MHF still loads when I press "refresh" and none of us members have any way of influencing that UNLESS we all suddenly decide NOT to participate - and that would *not* be a trend that I would follow.

Dave


----------



## 100127

Penquin said:


> I will definitely support Sandra's recent comments - not the one about "dogs from hell" but the one about meeting people via MHF.
> 
> We have been fortunate to be able to welcome Sandra and Albert in the MH to our house, such acquaintanceships are part of what makes MHF so special for me.
> 
> I have met some lovely people via MHF at rallies; Gaspode, Lady J, Gerald, Eddie (VanBitz) and so many others, such meetings form a particularly important part of our lives.
> 
> Through Moderating I met some great people - Zebedee and via the internet, Carol, Spykal, Bognormike and Autostratus. The list goes on and on and we are really grateful for the advice and the opportunities that we have been given via these portals and I should of course add their partners - husbands and wives - we value every acquaintance we have had the opportunity to make.
> 
> There are so many other posters with whom I have had great conversations and exchanges of views - we will never totally agree and that is part of the enjoyment.
> 
> But certainly without MHF our lives would be a lot poorer in terms of the people we get the chance to come into contact with.
> 
> *Thank you* - that is why we will be staying on here as long as we possibly can - and that means as long as MHF still loads when I press "refresh" and none of us members have any way of influencing that UNLESS we all suddenly decide NOT to participate - and that would *not* be a trend that I would follow.
> 
> Dave


And me, and me. I never get a mention.


----------



## aldra

Blobsta

You definately get a mention

Once you decide who you really are  :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Penquin

Sysinfo said:


> And me, and me. I never get a mention.





Penquin said:


> There are so many other posters, such as Sysinfo, with whom I have had great conversations and exchanges of views


I hope that is better, I would never like to ignore you or your input "whatever-your-name-is" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## lalala

rosalan said:


> good for you lalala, it is always good to add more opinions and viewpoints.
> I know many members I have spoken to never or hardly ever contribute their pearls of wisdom to this Forum which is our loss and socially, perhaps their loss too.
> Whether the banter is facile, rude or informative it is still adding to the richness of ideas being expressed by other Motorhomers.
> Nobody is ever going to agree with everyone else's viewpoints but without hearing them, we cannot make that determination.
> From time to time I hear people bemoaning the content of some threads as not being relevant to Motorhomers. Well it must be pretty boring in their world if they only ever discuss one topic, come to think of it, I know some people like that and they are boring!
> 
> So come on lalala and tell us what's on your mind; it may just make you feel a bit better.
> 
> Alan


Well Alan i suppose the main thing on my mind is that I've been really unwell for a few months, diagnosis seems very difficult and I have been put on very high dose daily steroids just in case I had a particularly unpleasant illness which could have easily and quickly led to my losing my sight. It took three and a a half weeks to do the test for this illness, it came back negative (luckily) but I had been on the steroids too long just to come off them so I have to come off them gradually and that will take another four to five weeks. In the meantime I am having severe side effects, including not sleeping for more than 3 or 4 hours a night, and that's since before Christmas! So I've been sort of lurking round the forum when I couldn't sleep, enjoying reading the posts but not quite getting up the energy to join in.
I still don't know what I've got, more tests have been done and results should be back soon. 
We are missing being away in the camper van, we had intended to go to Italy and try out the Fattore Amici scheme, in fact we would have been there now. 
So thanks for your encouragement Alan, I appreciate it,
Lala


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for that Lalala, it is always good to find out what people mean, I am sorry that you have been having a really rough time and wish you the best for the future - hopefully the worst part of the recovery from whatever it is, is now behind you and you will be able to use the MH more as the weather improves.

Do not worry about NOT posting - very many people who are joined up, fully subscribed long term members of MHF also do not post 24/7 - there are enough of us who have acute attacks of the written equivalent of verbal diarrhoea to mask that fact.......

Best wishes for a rapid recovery,

Dave


----------



## 100127

Penquin said:


> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And me, and me. I never get a mention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many other posters, such as Sysinfo, with whom I have had great conversations and exchanges of views
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that is better, I would never like to ignore you or your input "whatever-your-name-is" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I am humbled, that's why I am staying here. Dave,,, your the mutts. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Lala

Keep your chin up

I rarely sleep for more than three hours at a time, just accept it and go back to bed for another three hours later in the day. 

It will take time to reduce the steroids but you will get there

Meanwhile lovely to have you back

We too missed travel in the van last year but hope this year will be different

Hope you soon feel better

Aldra


----------



## lalala

aldra said:


> Lala
> 
> Keep your chin up
> 
> I rarely sleep for more than three hours at a time, just accept it and go back to bed for another three hours later in the day.
> 
> Aldra


I would love to sleep later in the day Aldra, but I can't. Three to four hours is the most I am sleeping in 24 hours!

I do hope things are improving for you and Alfred and send you both my best wishes,
Lala


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

midgeteler said:


> Thanks for that Keith, now do you know of a blocker for posters who sign off with 19 smileys? :lol: :lol: :lol:


tut tut, everyone knows you're only allowed to use 15 smileys.


----------

